# If you're near Rotorua, you might want to visit Te Puia



## sir (May 23, 2008)

That is pretty impresive , do you know if they offer cheaper prices compared to importing components from overseas .


----------



## Heretic (May 8, 2008)

Fraid not, as he's just a 1 man band now - he suggested getting the motor and controller from USA or Australia, but he may be able to get me my batteries for cheaper than what other people can


----------

